# Strange Happenings at the Bundy Home



## Death Angel (May 14, 2017)

They should have torn it down



> Or the time the workers were cleaning up the flooded basement and spotted the words “Help me” written on the glass. A screwed-on screen protector would have made it difficult for someone outside to write it, Clopton said.
> 
> A heavy dresser inset in the upstairs hallway wall somehow pulled itself out and landed face-down on the floor while the crew was downstairs.
> 
> ...



Some spooky things are happening at serial killer Ted Bundy’s childhood home


----------



## JoeMoma (May 14, 2017)




----------



## SoCalSmurf (May 15, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> They should have torn it down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it is the spirit of Ted Bundy haunting the place?


----------

